# Bodycam Shows Police Shooting at Western Highschool



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Bodycam Shows Police Shooting at Western Highschool

The Clark County School District Police Department (CCSD PD) released body camera footage on Tuesday from a police shooting incident outside Western High School near Decatur and Bonanza. 

Bodycam video, shows the school Officer Christopher Knight yelling at the students to get out of the way as a speeding Ford Fusion is seen approaching them, with one student getting hit. 
There were four passengers in the speeding car, two were hit by gunfire including the driver, and both were treated for minor injuries. 

Police say the suspects are not enrolled in the district but came to campus for a fight. The student who was run over was treated and released from the scene.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Title sounded like the cops shot at the building. Why did that cop hate the school so much..?


----------

